# Good shows for wholesale Tees, Polos and Hoodies



## mlodhi (Feb 3, 2007)

I am wondering if someone can suggest any good shows for searching wholesale buyers of Tees, Polos and Hoodies. I would like to attend some of the shows this year for networking and may be even have a stall, if it is not outrageously expensive. Any input will be appreciated.

Thanks

MLodhi


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Are you looking to _buy_ tees and hoodies, or sell your line to buyers that work for retail stores?


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

Where are you located?


----------



## mlodhi (Feb 3, 2007)

Jasonda said:


> Are you looking to _buy_ tees and hoodies, or sell your line to buyers that work for retail stores?


We are looking to sell our line (LIMRA) of quality tees, polos, etc. We have offices in MN and CA. Any information regarding good shows this year will be great.

Thanks!
Muhammad


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Muhammad,

Try this thread:

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/offline-retail-tradeshows/t14140.html


----------



## scpromos (May 27, 2006)

The Imprinted Sportswear Shows (ISS) are great, there's one here in Long Beach.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Muhammad, read through this other thread which lists some shows for people in your industry: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/t-shirt-marketing/t13052.html


----------

